# Bay Club Question



## goaline3 (May 18, 2017)

New to the site and just started exploring HGVC.... From what I gather Bay Club is part of the network, yet does not fall under the ROFR? MF don't look crazy high here, so why wouldn't this be a go to for someone? 

Searching Various places and looks like there are a number that are being offered far below the $1 / point reference. Is Redweek reputable?

I am leaning towards an annual, 7,000 point plan if that helps drive a direction. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 18, 2017)

There are some that have this attitude that because it is an affiliate it is somehow sub par.  I guess they believe it will leave HGVC.  

But a few comments about Bay Club and its unique affiliate status.  Bay Club was actually built as whole ownership, but just as the economy tanked in Japan, for which it was marketed to. So it became a timeshare, one that owned a lot more land around it.  The deed document predate HGVC's arrival so there are no ROFR statements for this property.  Then HGVC approached them to became an affiliate, but membership is optional for BC owners.  But part of that deal was to provide land BC owned to HGVC to build Kohala.  So I am not sure if the land is still owned by BC or not.  Then the Bay Club GM has now also risen pretty high up in HGVC world, I believe he is President of HGVC.  So there are some long and strong ties between the two.

There is also been recent example where one of the SW FL resorts kicked HGVC out.  Owners there who participate in HGVC points did not loose that right, and are still part of HGVC even though the resort is not managed by HGVC.

I suppose the concern stemmed from Marriott, as they are the TS company who has probably kicked out more properties from Marriott designation that any other TS company.  HGVC to date has never outsted an affiliate to my knowledge.


----------



## brp (May 19, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> I am leaning towards an annual, 7,000 point plan if that helps drive a direction.
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Buy Vegas (lower MF) and use the points at Bay Club. That's what we do and have no problems getting rooms.

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 19, 2017)

Are there other things the OP should know before buying Bay Club that may be different?
I believe some affiliates require additional actions compared to a regular HGVC account.

Here are some things I remember reading over the years regarding some HGVC affiliates. I just don't know which rules apply to which affiliates. 

Does your points automatically appear in your HGVC account or do you have to make a request to add your week to HGVC account each year?

Do you have to reserve a week to deposit into your HGVClub account?

Can you make 2018 club reservation without prepaying your 2018 maintenance fee?

Can you 2018 borrow points for 2017 reservation without prepaying your 2018 maintenance fee?

What's the earliest you can deposit your 2018 week and 2019 week into your HGVC account? I could be wrong but I seem to recall BC owners can't access their 2019 week (for borrowing) until Jan 2018.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 19, 2017)

There used to be additional actions and restrictions for BC, like you had to actually pay your MF for the point before you used them, and you used to have your points in a separate account.

However they REMOVED those restraints a few years ago and it is now treated exactly the same as my Seaworld property.  Since BC is considered floating Platinum all year from an ownership perspective, you have to do nothing. You automatically get 7000 for a 2 BR week, no request first then deposit.  Points are automatically in the account, no difference at all from my other property.  They are treated exactly the same. The only exception is I can't book a HOME season week online.  However I have never in my entire time with HGVC ever booked during home season, as BC usually has decent availability.

So yes at one point they were treated differently, BUT THEY ARE NOT ANY LONGER.

So you see why I say people have issues with affiliates without knowing the details about properties.  It is their lack of knowledge that thus taints all affiliates.


Staying at BC is an issue for some people who say feel that access to the Pools at HWV is essential.  I do not think it is so essential.  Since BC units are by far the largest units of the 3 in Waikoloa area, I prefer them, the 685 Sq ft lanai is fabulous compared to all other in the area.  I don't spend my time at the pool when I am in Hawaii, so access to HWV is not a concern for me.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the update. 

Yes, there is a lack of knowledge regarding the affiliates but I believe this can be resolved by folks sharing what they know about each of their affiliate ownerships on TUG.

For example, some affiliates feature additional benefits. Some folks don't know that some of the Florida affiliates trade directly with Interval International exchange company.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 19, 2017)

A HGVC affiliate sticky is long overdue.

We're flying back home today. When I get back, I'll create a separate thread to gather information regarding the various HGVC affiliate ownerships.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 19, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> New to the site and just started exploring HGVC.... From what I gather Bay Club is part of the network, yet does not fall under the ROFR? MF don't look crazy high here, so why wouldn't this be a go to for someone?
> 
> Searching Various places and looks like there are a number that are being offered far below the $1 / point reference. Is Redweek reputable?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



Yes Redweek is a reputable place to find a timeshare.  It is a marketplace, so you should do some due diligence / research on both the listing and the seller.  Many of the listing on Redweek are from brokers, so can probably find some reviews or comments about prior transactions online.  With a private party sale, it may be hard to research. Not that you need to avoid private party sales, but there is often less info available on the seller.

As for Bay Club, yes many of those units sell for a discount compared with other HGVC resorts.  I am not sure why but possibly due to fact that the MF are higher than many other resorts.


----------



## GT75 (May 19, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> A HGVC affiliate sticky is long overdue.



I am looking forward to it.      Thanks.


----------



## frank808 (May 19, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> There used to be additional actions and restrictions for BC, like you had to actually pay your MF for the point before you used them, and you used to have your points in a separate account.
> 
> However they REMOVED those restraints a few years ago and it is now treated exactly the same as my Seaworld property.  Since BC is considered floating Platinum all year from an ownership perspective, you have to do nothing. You automatically get 7000 for a 2 BR week, no request first then deposit.  Points are automatically in the account, no difference at all from my other property.  They are treated exactly the same. The only exception is I can't book a HOME season week online.  However I have never in my entire time with HGVC ever booked during home season, as BC usually has decent availability.
> 
> ...


You can always buy a 3 day pass to use the pools and facilities at bay club front desk.  I believe it was $150 for a 3 day pass for a family 4.  Prices might ha e changed but enquire at the check in desk.

Also the hoa voted to not pay for the hilton for the use of the pools at the hotel.  It would have been added to the  annual maintenance fee. It was decided that if you wanted to access the hotel pools, guests would pay for a pass.  Owners would not subsidize access for people that would not use the hotel pools.

On another note i still have two seperate hgvc accounts.  One for bay club and one for my true hgvc resorts.  I have to call in and have a counselor combine the hgvc points in one account.  Do you not have to do this Sandy?  I also agree that bay club labled as an affiliate is only because bay club was not developed by hgvc.  Bay club is more than just an affiliate because of the kohala suites that is/was on bay club land.

Another plus to enrolling a bay club unit is the cheaper enrollment fees. I believe that hgvc charges $560 to enroll a resale hgvc unit. While it was $299 to enroll a bay club unit.  Does anyone know if it is still $299 to enroll a bay club unit in hgvc?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason245 (May 19, 2017)

frank808 said:


> You can always buy a 3 day pass to use the pools and facilities at bay club front desk.  I believe it was $150 for a 3 day pass for a family 4.  Prices might ha e changed but enquire at the check in desk.
> 
> Also the hoa voted to not pay for the hilton for the use of the pools at the hotel.  It would have been added to the  annual maintenance fee. It was decided that if you wanted to access the hotel pools, guests would pay for a pass.  Owners would not subsidize access for people that would not use the hotel pools.
> 
> ...


Price is over 500.. 

That being said, it is still a great deal.. I can not find another hgvc property with lower buy in to points ratio. .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

frank808 said:


> On another note i still have two seperate hgvc accounts.  One for bay club and one for my true hgvc resorts.  I have to call in and have a counselor combine the hgvc points in one account.  Do you not have to do this Sandy?  I also agree that bay club labled as an affiliate is only because bay club was not developed by hgvc.  Bay club is more than just an affiliate because of the kohala suites that is/was on bay club land.
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



You must be mistaken.  Have you logged in lately.    I USED TO have separate accounts, but they removed that restriction.  I now have 1 logon and I see all my contracts in that one logon.

BC is just another contract EXACTLY like my SeaWorld, with one exception, and its minor for me.  I can't book home resort ONLINE.  I have to fill in request and send it to BC.  But since I have never used my Home week at BC, it is insignificant to me.

No calling to pay points in advance of  use (they eliminated that), no having to call and move points from BC account to my other account.  (no need).  You get your points for BC the same way and same time as my seaworld.  As long as I am a member is good standing (no outstanding fees) I can borrow my points without prepaying MFs.  I can see 2017, 2018 and 2019 points for both units.

I have 14000 points a year (7K for both SW and BC) and this is what my point summary shows:


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

Here is the image that shows both SW and BC in the same account and the NO HOME week bookable online for BC (but it is ok for SW)


----------



## frank808 (May 20, 2017)

Nope not mine.  I just called in to have my 2018 points combined.  Once i combine them they are like yours.  I wonder who do i have to call to get them combined?  I still have two member numbers, one for bay club and one hgvc.  They both work the same but are seperate accounts.  What made me mad was my club fees were billed to the hgvc account this year for some reason and i did not catch that until i tried to move points into one account.  I had to pay a $50 late fee on the $159 Club dues.  

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

I used to have two account numbers, but now they have merged then into one account, my SW account actually.

That is weird and should be resolved, but likely needs a call in.

I didn't have to do anything.  Both weeks behave the same.  No calls required.


----------



## klpca (May 20, 2017)

frank808 said:


> Another plus to enrolling a bay club unit is the cheaper enrollment fees. I believe that hgvc charges $560 to enroll a resale hgvc unit. While it was $299 to enroll a bay club unit.  Does anyone know if it is still $299 to enroll a bay club unit in hgvc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk



I just checked my paperwork from April - the activation fee was $399, and there was the first year membership fee of $159.

For a point of reference, I found an odd year Bay Club penthouse unit (7,000 points) this year. I paid $899 and it included the 2017 points. My total out of pocket was ~1,450 which included purchase price, closing costs, activation, and membership. I'm not thrilled about the maintenance fee but I'm not upset either. It was the right purchase for us at this time.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 20, 2017)

It depends on what you want. Bay Club is a great property - for what it is. If you want glitzy pools, on the beach, ect., that's not Bay Club. if you want a spacious, well kept, place to stay while in Hawaii, Bay Club is your place. (I'm a happy owner there.)

If you are a points person, you have to calculate your break even point in time. (How long before the money you save from purchase price gets eaten up by higher maintenance fees. Can be 8 to 12 years.)

If this is a surrogate vacation home (my use), then owning there is important, because 1). You don't have to pay for HGVC. That saves the joining costs and the annual fee. And 2). You get first crack at reservations. The owner window, 12 to 9 months out. So if I want an A Penthouse during high season, I can get it. Usually the exact unit I ask. (I have a favorite unit. . . )

For me, it's the best deal on the Big Island. But that is to taste. . .


----------



## GregT (May 20, 2017)

What is the difference between the penthouse unit and the normal unit?  Thank you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

GregT said:


> What is the difference between the penthouse unit and the normal unit?  Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Penthouse is top floor. LOL With a vaulted ceiling.  The is the only difference between a penthouse and normal unit.   

Joking aside, in HGVC there is no difference, they are both worth the same point value, but when originally sold, the penthouse was a higher price.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

Ralph Sir Edward said:


> If you are a points person, you have to calculate your break even point in time. (How long before the money you save from purchase price gets eaten up by higher maintenance fees. Can be 8 to 12 years.



I would think given the price tag, and knowing MFs I think this is likely toward the higher end of that range to Break Even.  That is a significant amount of years.  And that is not looking at the time value of money either.  Given the MFs for the 12 years are paid with future $$ and not net present value $$.  Also if you were going to buy something with lower MFs then you will have to cough up that case today, so maybe from a cash flow perspective this is better timing.


----------



## Jason245 (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would think given the price tag, and knowing MFs I think this is likely toward the higher end of that range to Break Even.  That is a significant amount of years.  And that is not looking at the time value of money either.  Given the MFs for the 12 years are paid with future $$ and not net present value $$.  Also if you were going to buy something with lower MFs then you will have to cough up that case today, so maybe from a cash flow perspective this is better timing.



Hense why I own there.... but whenever I have this conversation, people always tell me that they amoortize purchase decisions based on 20 year ownership projection...

assuming you use your points for non overbuilt areas... Bayclub actually breaks even in rental cost savings within 2 years as well...


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Penthouse is top floor. LOL With a vaulted ceiling.  The is the only difference between a penthouse and normal unit.
> 
> Joking aside, in HGVC there is no difference, they are both worth the same point value, but when originally sold, the penthouse was a higher price.



Don't some of the Penthouse units have lanai's with a small section that does not have a roof?  Not sure which floor plan that is, but i noticed that from the shuttle earlier this week.  That would be a plus if you want to get some sun, or perhaps enjoy the stars at night.


----------



## klpca (May 20, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Don't some of the Penthouse units have lanai's with a small section that does not have a roof?  Not sure which floor plan that is, but i noticed that from the shuttle earlier this week.  That would be a plus if you want to get some sun, or perhaps enjoy the stars at night.


That's what I have heard. Mostly it is a sound issue for us. If possible, I prefer to have a top floor, especially if the resort is wood construction vs. concrete. When trading in, we are usually given a ground floor unit no matter where we stay. I have learned to like it for the most part - especially if we are facing a grassy area - but my preference is for a top floor.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Don't some of the Penthouse units have lanai's with a small section that does not have a roof?  Not sure which floor plan that is, but i noticed that from the shuttle earlier this week.  That would be a plus if you want to get some sun, or perhaps enjoy the stars at night.



True, but since I am not a sit in the sun kind of person, it didn't even occur to me that was a notable difference.


----------



## brp (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would think given the price tag, and knowing MFs I think this is likely toward the higher end of that range to Break Even.  That is a significant amount of years.  And that is not looking at the time value of money either.  Given the MFs for the 12 years are paid with future $$ and not net present value $$.  Also if you were going to buy something with lower MFs then you will have to cough up that case today, so maybe from a cash flow perspective this is better timing.



I agree on the cash flow issue but, if cash flow is not a factor, I think that going by MFs can still make sense. Using current numbers, I find:

Bay Club MFs $1215 for 4800 points. For Flamingo (where we own): $873  for 5000 points (I have excluded the HGVC Dues as we already pay them for W. 57th, but I realize that that will not apply to everyone). This leaves $342 extra in MFs for Bay Club.

I saw a figure here of $899 for Bay Club. We got Flamingo for $2750. That leaves 5.4 years for breakeven. I guess one needs to add the HGVC "initiation" fee to Flamingo, so that adds another couple of years.

So, for us, Flamingo made more sense than Bay Club, even with a good bit of our use at Bay Club.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

brp said:


> So, for us, Flamingo made more sense than Bay Club, even with a good bit of our use at Bay Club.
> 
> Cheers.



I would opt for a 7K at BC not a 4.8K.  Why, my extra 2200 points is only $212 more, as my 7K MFs are $1,427,  Getting a B floorplan instead of an A floor plan gets you the same amount of points but for a cheaper MF.

Vegas is still better for MFs, especially if you can pick a a cheap flamingo week.  Even Seaworld, but often other cheaper weeks are significantly higher to buy.  But a few people have gotten BC for a song so it is a consideration worth looking at.


----------



## brp (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> I would opt for a 7K at BC not a 4.8K.  Why, my extra 2200 points is only $212 more, as my 7K MFs are $1,427,  Getting a B floorplan instead of an A floor plan gets you the same amount of points but for a cheaper MF.
> 
> Vegas is still better for MFs, especially if you can pick a a cheap flamingo week.  Even Seaworld, but often other cheaper weeks are significantly higher to buy.  But a few people have gotten BC for a song so it is a consideration worth looking at.



Oh, I would as well. I was just using the 4800 to compare with the 5K we got in Vegas (which was a bad move, in the end, as we have two 5Ks- with two sets of MFs- instead of one 7K where we'd probably be close to even on the purchase price difference...but that's another story )

Cheers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 20, 2017)

brp said:


> 5K we got in Vegas (which was a bad move, in the end, as we have two 5Ks)
> Cheers.



Yes, buying Platinum is always better. Cheaper MF/point.


----------



## brp (May 20, 2017)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yes, buying Platinum is always better. Cheaper MF/point.



Unquestionably. I'm reminded of my mistake each January 

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd (May 20, 2017)

I think the OP bailed a long time ago.


----------



## goaline3 (May 20, 2017)

Still here just trying to soak it all in. And searching places to buy. Pretty set on 7,000 platinum points and looking either Bay Club or Flamingo for low buy in. Just trying to find a deal now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (May 20, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> Still here just trying to soak it all in. And searching places to buy. Pretty set on 7,000 platinum points and looking either Bay Club or Flamingo for low buy in. Just trying to find a deal now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great,  take your time and do your research.  Are you looking to regularly stay at either Bay Club or Flamingo or just looking for a deal on points that works for you?


----------



## goaline3 (May 20, 2017)

I think deal on points that works for me. I doubt that in the next 5-7 years we will have or want a "home" resort as we like trying and go new places. But we may fall in love with one place along the way and want to switch so the low intro and higher MF may be the right way for us I think.  Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca (May 21, 2017)

I may add a smaller contract in the even years if I see something good come up. (I am sure that I am probably going about this bass-ackwards, lol). But I can't ever resist a good unit with free usage, especially if it makes my buy-in zero.


----------



## Jason245 (May 21, 2017)

brp said:


> I agree on the cash flow issue but, if cash flow is not a factor, I think that going by MFs can still make sense. Using current numbers, I find:
> 
> Bay Club MFs $1215 for 4800 points. For Flamingo (where we own): $873  for 5000 points (I have excluded the HGVC Dues as we already pay them for W. 57th, but I realize that that will not apply to everyone). This leaves $342 extra in MFs for Bay Club.
> 
> ...


No matter what I think everyone can agree that by buying resale, whether bay club, flamingo, or any other HGVC resort, the savings are exponential compared to retail buyers.


----------



## brp (May 21, 2017)

Jason245 said:


> No matter what I think everyone can agree that by buying resale, whether bay club, flamingo, or any other HGVC resort, the savings are exponential compared to retail buyers.



I'd be hard-pressed to come with any scenario where buying from the developer could be better. I guess one could construct a case where they offered so many developer bonus points that, if one rented them out (in contravention of club rules), they could more than make up the difference. But that's pretty contrived and unrealistic.

It's interesting (maybe ) to note that this may not always be the case with DVC purchases. In that case, resale prices have gone up in past years. For example, we could probably make about 30% profit on a couple of 2008 resale purchases. In this case, the developer/resale delta is less and, for low-point contracts, some of the broker fees avoided by buying direct can minimize the difference further. Add to that that there are (questionable, IMO, but important to some) perk differences for direct versus resale, it can actually make sense there in some cases.

HGVC? Not so much 

Cheers.


----------



## ontilt (May 21, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> New to the site and just started exploring HGVC.... From what I gather Bay Club is part of the network, yet does not fall under the ROFR? MF don't look crazy high here, so why wouldn't this be a go to for someone?
> 
> Searching Various places and looks like there are a number that are being offered far below the $1 / point reference. Is Redweek reputable?
> 
> ...



I own at Bay Club with a villa unit and am happy with the purchase.  My MF is $1674 for 8400 points - on the high side, but I use those points pretty fully across properties.  Purchased the contract for $5500, so low entry point. BC units are huge comparatively and that's why I purchased.  As others have mentioned you can always go to the Hilton if you want the lagoon, and A Bay is super close for a nice beach, so I don't think you go wrong if you like the Big Island and want to stay there regularly.  I've been very pleased with the ownership. Good luck!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (May 21, 2017)

GregT said:


> What is the difference between the penthouse unit and the normal unit?  Thank you!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Sorry about the delay, This has been a very busy weekend for me.

The A Penthouse is the larger one of the two types of 2 BRs. It also has the larger patio (Lanai, porch, ect.   ) Not to be confused with the 2 bedroom 2.5 bath 8400 point Villa two story units. The A penthouses are in the 3 story buildings with the elevators.

The layout is the same as the lower units, but no noise of people walking over your head. Also the lanai is partially open to the sun, unlike the lower units which have the floor of the unit's above lanai.

If you pick the right ones, there is a sliver view of the ocean in the distance through the palm trees.


----------



## jeepinjoel (Jun 7, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> New to the site and just started exploring HGVC.... From what I gather Bay Club is part of the network, yet does not fall under the ROFR? MF don't look crazy high here, so why wouldn't this be a go to for someone?
> 
> Searching Various places and looks like there are a number that are being offered far below the $1 / point reference. Is Redweek reputable?
> 
> ...



Hello goaline3, I want to add my 2 cents, hopefully it will help.  You have a LOT of great info here, bottom line is what are you comfortable with? Some people buy anyplace they can - getting the most points for the lowest money and maintenance fees. 
Some people like the knowledge of being able to book a particular resort 12 months out... 3 months before most people.  Book it and forget.

Our first purchase was "before TUG" and we paid retail.  ouch.  But I love the concept of timeshare so we've been looking at gathering more points.
I had two offers get bought up by HGVC and the Right of First Refusal clause, but finally just scored two!
7,000 points, every year at Bay Club, and
7,200 points, every year at Kings' Land.
Yes, maintenance fees are higher than Vegas... but for my wife and I, the peace of mind to book further out will (hopefully) be worth it. 
All of the offers I put in were found in the TUG Classifieds, and because I'm not very savvy with this timeshare stuff, I only made contact with ads that were through agencies.  

It worked for us and we're happy with the results, but there are many right ways. 

best of luck, and cheers!


----------



## bagabonz (Jun 11, 2017)

I bought both of our Bay Club deeds on ebay. The first was for 7000 even year points in 2011 and last year I bought 4800 odd year points.  I paid all in around 1000 including closing fees for the even year purchase. Had to pay the HGVC entry fee on top of that. The odd year title I bought last December for $1 on ebay. The seller paid all the closing costs and title fees. Just returned from 9 days on the Big Island. We have stayed at the Bay Club at least 6 times using our first unit points and one time with open season. We Were always curious about Kings Land so this time we split it up and stayed the last three days at Kings Land. We had a good time and have no complaints but the units are so much smaller and the ambience more like a hotel stay than a condo. In the future we will use our points at the BC and spend more time at the KL pools. We only used 3800 points for the 9 days and are going to rescue the remainder and take the whole family over next year to a two bedroom unit at the BC.
Theres a lot of great deals on Bay Club units on ebay all the time.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 11, 2017)

Since they completed an extensive remodel at BC a couple of years ago, I think it is one of the nicest, best value resorts anywhere!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> Since they completed an extensive remodel at BC a couple of years ago, I think it is one of the nicest, best value resorts anywhere!



i would agree.  I think they are often viewed negatively because they are listed as affiliates, and those without understanding the uniqueness of the BC Affiliate, just lump them in with the rest.  And Secondly I think a lot of people place to much value on the access to the HWV pools complex.  I actually enjoy the KL pool better, and as Elite I have access to that while staying at the much larger rooms of the BC.  

I am usually at the beach, exploring or SCUBA diving and only spend a bit of time of the pool at the end of the day or early evening at most.  I don't go to Hawaii to stay at the pool.


----------



## goaline3 (Jun 11, 2017)

So Bay Club has a pool right? Not being elite I would have to pay for pool at KL or the other HGVC property? Likely won't spend a lot of time at the pools but with 3 little kids They love pool time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> So Bay Club has a pool right? Not being elite I would have to pay for pool at KL or the other HGVC property? Likely won't spend a lot of time at the pools but with 3 little kids They love pool time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It actually has 2 swimming pools.  One at the club house (2nd picture below) and one between the villas grouping of units and building 9 (pictured below).  They are just pools, nothing fancy or resort style.

It is just that the pools at KL are more elaborate.  The are many pools with some small slides at the HWL complex.












Where as this is Kings' Land Club House Pools






And behind the waterfall pool are more pools...






Better appreciation with an aerial view. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@19.9258575,-155.86645,160m/data=!3m1!1e3

And KL also has additional smaller pools, I think it is 2 (for sure but maybe 3 since the new phase is completed) extra pools spread thought the complex.


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 11, 2017)

I own a penthouse (x2) and prefer the penthouse.  However, my kids love the first floor because they can run in and out and play.  And truthfully, it is a lot more convenient for me.  I don't have to accompany them outside.  I can see and hear them when they play on the grassy area when I'm inside the unit.


----------



## goaline3 (Jun 11, 2017)

What's he thoughts on Kohala?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bagabonz (Jun 11, 2017)

One major difference between Kohala and BayClub is BC has open exterior walkways connecting the rooms. Kohala and Kingsland have long interior hallways. BC units seem more separated. The lanais are much bigger and still feel private.

Also BayClub has three pools counting the Kohala suite pool. You can move freely between any of them.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> One major difference between Kohala and BayClub is BC has open exterior walkways connecting the rooms. Kohala and Kingsland have long interior hallways. BC units seem more separated. The lanais are much bigger and still feel private.
> 
> Also BayClub has three pools counting the Kohala suite pool. You can move freely between any of them.



Kings' Land Phase 1 I know does NOT have long interior hallway, maybe phase 3 does, but I don't think phase 2 does either.  

It is all 2 BRs only.  It just doesn't have either units (which Bay club wins) or Pools (which Kings' Land wins), so it is just third choice for me all the time.


----------



## bagabonz (Jun 11, 2017)

I have only stayed in bldg. 22. It must be phase 3.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 11, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> I have only stayed in bldg. 22. It must be phase 3.



Building 22 is phase 2.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 12, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> One major difference between Kohala and BayClub is BC has open exterior walkways connecting the rooms. Kohala and Kingsland have long interior hallways. BC units seem more separated.



Kohala Suites and Phase one of Kings Land have the exterior walk ways with doors.  Phase Two and Phase three at Kings Land have the central entrance with interior halls leading to the unit.

I have a friend that thought the exterior walkways made phase one of KL look like a motel.  For Hawaii, i personally prefer the open walkways, but doubt that would play a major role in the decision on where to stay.


----------



## bagabonz (Jun 12, 2017)

I stand corrected on both. The Bay Club large units and lanai are why I prefer and will only book there in the future.


----------



## bevans (Jun 12, 2017)

I love staying at the Bay Club as my wife and I spend our days at the beach and use the pool to get the salt off at the end of the day. We have stayed at all three resorts and stay only at Kingsland when our family is with us. There is a reason that the Bay Club units sell for next to nothing and that is the maintenance fees. A 7000 unit at the Bay Club is about $500 more per year than our Nevada timeshares so if you plan on being an owner for a while you are better off paying more for the Flamingo, Paradise or the Strip. It is clear that many buyers know this as these three resorts get a lot of action when they come for sale and the Hawaii ones sit except for rare instances. Curt


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 12, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> I stand corrected on both. The Bay Club large units and lanai are why I prefer and will only book there in the future.



The bay club definitely has the biggest units and those lanai's are just amazing.  I really enjoy the pool and the vibe at the bar at Kings Land, but you can't beat the actual units at Bay Club.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 12, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> What's he thoughts on Kohala?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Kohala Suites is a nice resort.  You will be able to use the two Bay Club Pools and the larger pool at the Kohala Club House.  The Kohala pool has a small water slide now. Guests at Kohala can also use the extensive pools and slides at the Big Hilton Hotel.  If you or kids are into pools, i think that would be the big selling point for Kohala over Bay Club.  I believe Kohala is only two bedroom suites.  The rooms and Lanai are bigger than Kings Land, but smaller than Bay Club.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 12, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Kohala Suites is a nice resort.  You will be able to use the two Bay Club Pools and the larger pool at the Kohala Club House.  The Kohala pool has a small water slide now. Guests at Kohala can also use the extensive pools and slides at the Big Hilton Hotel.  If you or kids are into pools, i think that would be the big selling point for Kohala over Bay Club.  I believe Kohala is only two bedroom suites.  The rooms and Lanai are bigger than Kings Land, but smaller than Bay Club.



I think Kingsland phase 1 units are bigger than Kohala, my ranking based solely on size would be:
1-BC
2-KL phase 1
3-Kohala
4-KL phase 2/3.

Note that KL phase 3 is a mix of phase 1 and 2 style units, so some may be bigger.

I dont like the kitchen/dining layout at Kohala, the table is against an angled wall and the kitchen is off to the side.  KL phase 1 kitchen/dining is more open concept and the table is bigger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 12, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I think Kingsland phase 1 units are bigger than Kohala, my ranking based solely on size would be:
> 1-BC
> 2-KL phase 1
> 3-Kohala
> ...



Wow you are correct, I just checked the square footage in the mobile app, and the 2BR phase 1 system unit is 1269 square feet, vs.  1150 for Kohala...  i agree the dining layout at Kohala is kind of odd.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 13, 2017)

goaline3 said:


> New to the site and just started exploring HGVC.... From what I gather Bay Club is part of the network, yet does not fall under the ROFR? MF don't look crazy high here, so why wouldn't this be a go to for someone?
> 
> Searching Various places and looks like there are a number that are being offered far below the $1 / point reference. Is Redweek reputable?
> 
> ...





goaline3 said:


> Still here just trying to soak it all in. And searching places to buy. Pretty set on 7,000 platinum points and looking either Bay Club or Flamingo for low buy in. Just trying to find a deal now.


A Gold Season 1 Bedroom Premier KL phase 1/3 (8700 points) MFs should be competitive with a Platinum Season 2 Bedroom Plus Bay Club (8,400 points), _if _you can find one equivalently priced, given you are paying the 1 bedroom vs 2 bedroom MFs.


goaline3 said:


> I think deal on points that works for me. I doubt that in the next 5-7 years we will have or want a "home" resort as we like trying and go new places. But we may fall in love with one place along the way and want to switch so the low intro and higher MF may be the right way for us I think.  Thoughts?


Since home resort can only be booked for exact season and room you own, it's not that useful in HGVC since you often time want to visit in a different season or want/need a different room/view to accommodate more/less people or book fewer points.  So, even if you are in love with a resort, owning there doesn't necessary help you unless you always need the same season/room type.  By the same token, since home resort advantage is so specific, most owners don't take advantage of it, further diminishing the need for it, since most people are in the same boat booking at 9 months whether they own at a resort or not.  As a result, I would own where the buy-in price and MFs are lowest.  I would look for some premium tier resorts (e.g. KL 1/3) where the points are higher for the same MFs (e.g. the gold 1 bdrm premier example above).


Sandy VDH said:


> It actually has 2 swimming pools.  One at the club house (2nd picture below) and one between the villas grouping of units and building 9 (pictured below).  They are just pools, nothing fancy or resort style.
> 
> It is just that the pools at KL are more elaborate.  The are many pools with some small slides at the HWL complex.
> 
> ...


We love KL for the pools.  We stayed at BC once by ourselves, but with kids the KL and/or HWV pools are a must IMO.  KL or HWV access can be bought if you stay at BC, but still a consideration on where to _stay _(not necessarily where to buy).


----------



## Shmiddy (Jun 13, 2017)

Kohala does not have interior hallways, entry is outside like Bay Club. Major difference is room and lanai are smaller at Kohala - Bay Club rooms and lanai are huge. If you stay at Bay Club you can use the Kohala pool but the BC ones are just as nice and the bar/grill at the BC pool is our favorite spot to hang out. Wait - on second thought the BC pools suck, you don't want to go there. Spend your time at KL and the hotel ;P)


----------

